# Does anyone own a husqvarna 225r? Need some info



## lewis16 (Jun 7, 2014)

As title, scored one off of freebay for £38 (lol "slight running problem, doesn't rev cleanly" adjusted carb, good as gold. Bargain. Anyone who has one would you mind if I pick your brains?

Thanks, Lewis. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles86 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey:

I owned a 225L which is the loop handle version, I couldn't tell from you post if your's is OK, or having a malfunction?

My experience with these style is that the lower crankcase is plastic and the metal cylinder bolts directly to the plastic case, sealed by a special DOW Corning sealant. This area can be a problem over time. Also, the fuel lines are very likely to be rotten with time. Not too hard to fix these and I love how they run.


----------



## lewis16 (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't remember what I wanted to ask now lol! Erm possibly what attachment type it took, what the stock carb settings were but I've sorted that now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

